# Female Commissar Model(s)



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone know of any good Female Commissar models that are GW or whatever company site? I run Catachans and they would much rather listen to a Female Commissar than any male one. So any suggestions or sites?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There was a female commisar model by gw years ago. But it is oop and rather difficult to get hold of. They do come up on ebay from time to time. There is a female commisar put out by 'brother vinni' but she has her tits out and that may not be what you are looking for.(Personally I like it a lot).There is also a conversion kit from laughing monk for cadians that converts them to females. The russian one has a torso and head for a commisar. Hope this helps.
http://www.shadowforge.com.au/workshop/work2.htm


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> There was a female commisar model by gw years ago. But it is oop and rather difficult to get hold of. They do come up on ebay from time to time. There is a female commisar put out by 'brother vinni' but she has her tits out and that may not be what you are looking for.(Personally I like it a lot).There is also a conversion kit from laughing monk for cadians that converts them to females. The russian one has a torso and head for a commisar. Hope this helps.
> http://www.shadowforge.com.au/workshop/work2.htm


Thanx alot. I have seen this Brother Vinni model and it is flippin awsome. It fits perfect with Catachan theme. Unfortunatly its a STEEP price. Have to save up for that one.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't get the link to work but a company named Warforge have a fermale Disciplinary Officer that makes a good Commissar...check their site out.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I cant seem to get the site working either. is it The Warforge or just Warforge?


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.ragingheroes.com/collections/complete-collection/products/kapitan-ivanka-kurganova-28mm

Not quite a catachan style, but a finer female commissar you will have trouble finding.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> I cant seem to get the site working either. is it The Warforge or just Warforge?


Not sure, so what I did was type in 'female Copmmissar model' into Google, and a result came up from Warseer which has that model shown.

Hope that helps...it's a nice model.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I found a link to the model you describe but the website is in french for whatever reason.

http://eurobitz.com/fr/2111-officier-disciplinaire-viktoria-skivlana.html

Edit: Just noticed it's not in stock there...


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

mahavira said:


> http://www.ragingheroes.com/collections/complete-collection/products/kapitan-ivanka-kurganova-28mm
> 
> Not quite a catachan style, but a finer female commissar you will have trouble finding.


was just about to post this.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

That Raging Heroes one is Badass!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldn't use the Raging Heroes one as, although it says it's 28mm, it actually stands quite a bit taller than a guardsman, which doesn't look to scale much.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Samules said:


> I found a link to the model you describe but the website is in french for whatever reason.
> 
> http://eurobitz.com/fr/2111-officier-disciplinaire-viktoria-skivlana.html
> 
> Edit: Just noticed it's not in stock there...


Yea, that's the one...looks pretty sweet to me.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I wouldn't use the Raging Heroes one as, although it says it's 28mm, it actually stands quite a bit taller than a guardsman, which doesn't look to scale much.


Well she is wearing stripper boots, and perhaps she is just a tall woman. It could work.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> Well she is wearing stripper boots, and perhaps she is just a tall woman. It could work.


Yea exactly...my missus is 6'1". Tall women can be very intimidating for many men, so fits the disciplinary theme rather well really.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

LOOOOOVE! That raging heroes mini! I gotta get me one of those!!!


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I wouldn't use the Raging Heroes one as, although it says it's 28mm, it actually stands quite a bit taller than a guardsman, which doesn't look to scale much.


I compared mine against one of my Cadians and she's not much taller, especially when you consider the Cadian legs aren't standing particularly straight, her heels are 5 inches or so (2mm at 64-1 scale) and her hat adds to the appearance of height. I have trouble thinking that there is nothing stranger in the 41st millenium than a female commissar of amazonian proportions.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I love it actually. I can always do something about the scale. Thnx for that one.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I posted earlier in this thread and had come back to post the details of the raging heroes model. Man that is impressive. Buying one. Even though i have traitor guard. Maybe she can be an enforcer anyway. Who says traitor guard cannot have style?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Other than Brother Vinni's with her tatas hanging out the Raging Heros is the next best one. CHEAPER too.


----------



## murrellz (Feb 14, 2012)

*female commissar*

www.modelz4cheaper.com also does a few female commissars.


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

I still have one of the old GW female Commissars.

Too bad I'd have to do some conversion work to make her usable.

But still, a great, old miniature.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Statuesque miniatures has at least one commissar figure and a number of nice looking female soldiers. The resistance line has a good military look without going down the "strippers with guns" meme.

http://statuesqueminiatures.shop033.com/p/8543972/sm013-commissar-vespera-venko.html


----------

